# photoshop zeigt bilder zu dunkel an



## blingggggg (25. Juni 2004)

hallo

seit einiger zeit habe ich folgendes problem mit photoshop 7.0:

wenn ich eine bild datei (jpg, bmp, psd, ganz egal) mit photoshop öffne oder erstelle, wird sie dort zu dunkel dargestellt (sowohl das bild selbst wie auch die farbe im farbwähler).

öffne ich danach das bild mit internet explorer, in der windows bild- und faxanzeige oder sogar in adobes ImageReady wird das bild korrekt (heller als in photoshop) dargestellt.
an was kann dies liegen?
ich dachte zuerst ich hätte eine einstellung verändert und diese nicht mehr gefunden, aber eine neuinstallation von photoshop brachte keine veränderung.

hilfe bitte! wer hat eine idee?


----------



## Philip Kurz (25. Juni 2004)

Stichwort: Farbeinstellungen, Farbmanagement oder Farb-Proof.

Ansonsten könntest du auch versuchen beim Starten von Photoshop, die Einstellungen auf die Standardwerte zurückzusetzen (Strg+Alt+Shift).


----------



## Consti (25. Juni 2004)

Vorher aber die benötigten Brushes, etc. sichern


----------



## blingggggg (28. Juni 2004)

wunderbar danke!
bei farbeinstellungen war ein falscher wert bei "rgb" angewählt...
jez passt alles wieder.


----------

